# Need some design suggestions for TV corner stand please



## RobertMP (18 Nov 2007)

I'm close to ordering a new TV and at the same time planning to put together a media centre type computer to replace the DVD player and the now never used VCR.

I drew up the things the cabinet/stand needs to hold and the walls it will be near and worked backwards to the overall sizes. I have also not considered any joinery or strength problems yet as i don't have the full picture yet.

What is missing is what to do with the front? The unit is 940mm wide and 520mm high. The middle section is 610 wide. Remote controls have to be able to operate and displays on the components seen - some of which is fairly central - so I'm at a bit of a loss as to how to make the front tidy with doors and glass. 600 seems a bit wide for a single door.












Any suggestions?


----------



## Calpol (18 Nov 2007)

What's the plan for the side sections? CD racks or the likes?

The glass front on my TV stand is about 600 wide and I think it looks fine. It's not very tall though, only about 300mm I'd reckon...

PS Can I buy that Wii off you? Everywhere is out of stock! :lol:


----------



## RobertMP (18 Nov 2007)

600 as a single door? hmm will have to mock something up.

Yes sides will take a few CDs and game accessories etc.

My daughter bought the Wii from Amazon a few weeks ago when they had stock for 30 minutes! She watched the moneysavingexpert sites grabit forum where there is a thread giving availability. site seems down at the moment.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Nov 2007)

Do you need to be able to see the displays on the components in the cabinet? If not, perhaps you could forego the glass and use wood. There are repeaters available for IR remote controls. Lee Valley, among others, sell them. they only require a small "receiver" on the exterior of the cabinet.


----------



## RobertMP (18 Nov 2007)

I did look at repeaters but realised we do actually look at the displays for things like recording confirmation - and I just know things will get left turned on if I can't see them.


----------



## special bone (18 Nov 2007)

What about 2 glass doors, full width so it keeps the dust off the DVDs as well? As for repeaters, Loewe just use a lense in their TV stands, mounted in a round handle, you'd never know it was there!

Just a thought.

Rich


----------



## CWatters (20 Nov 2007)

Not all glass transmits IR signals. Perhaps ask for a scap of the right glass to test before getting the doors cut if you go that route. I'd fit wooden doors and use a remote link/sender. You can get them with multiple stick on recievers - one for each device in the box.


----------



## oddsocks (20 Nov 2007)

Here are photos of two that I've made (they were published in Good Woodworking magazine last year)

this one in oak to suit a smaller room (magazines and power block hidden by lower cover as it was for my mother in law who still needed access to a socket for hoover etc)






this one (the original design) in birdseye maple






Both follow the same principle, angles are 45 degrees on the wings and there are two triangular voids (either side of the centre section). This makes it easier to cut the components to size and allows screws to be hidden. Both are on a 10mm plinth.

The side shelves are recessed into the sides so that I kept the option to fit doors at a later date, but never did

Looking at the last photo makes me realise how quickly technology moves on - now the same unit hosts a flat screen tv, digibox recorder, DVD cinema system and DVD/CDs where the speakers were ! Oh and the flowers are on their last legs


----------



## RobertMP (21 Nov 2007)

There is a bay window that starts near that corner so turning the corners is not on. Interesting design idea though.
Decided it will have to do without a main door. Shame as the game thing looks a bit out of place.






Now need to work out construction details and get on with it!


----------

